# Munetoshi Vs Kaeru Honyaki



## MowgFace (Jul 6, 2020)

Looking to compare the recent Kaeru Honyaki with the Munetoshi Honyaki. I was originally turned off the Munetoshi because the Hamon dipped so low on the blade face, do the more recent batches still have the low hamon? Also really intrigued by the Kaerus that dropped recently.

I know its a far cry to assume someone has/has tried both, but would love to hear any users who have experience with either. If you got pics, post 'em please!


----------



## Matus (Jul 6, 2020)

The hamon on the Munetoshi is not as low as it looks. There is a funky thick ‘line’ and the hamon is above it. My understanding is that the line disappears after refinishing (I am not planning to do that for the time being). Maybe others can give more info on that.


----------



## Joao lourenco (Jul 6, 2020)

Thats my munetoshi honyaki 240, with a really quick finger stone pass
I also got a kaeru honyaki (polishing it)
Out the box the kaeru is much more of a laser than munetoshi (although i have the first versions, saw a recent post were Maksim had a thinner munetoshi batch). My munetoshi is a work horse and i love it, cost wise its a bargain!


----------



## Malcolm Johnson (Jul 6, 2020)

I’m definitely wanting to follow this thread. I’ve asked myself the same question


----------



## Joao lourenco (Jul 6, 2020)

So more pics
The kaeru has a nice touch to the spine, very “konosuke”


----------



## Tristan (Jul 6, 2020)

Do share with us your preference in daily use?


----------



## MowgFace (Jul 6, 2020)

@Joao lourenco - you are awesome! Just the person I was looking for!

+1 to Tristan’s request above. 

Damn that Kaeru is THIN! A bit too thin for my liking. The Munetoshi you have is more what I’m looking for in terms of thickness. That hamon tho... a bit too much for my taste.


----------



## Joao lourenco (Jul 6, 2020)

The munetoshi i have used far more than the Kaeru (that i got last week and started polishing it...longgg journey ahead hahaha).
So my initial impressions are Kaeru is a bit more refined in fit and finish area, has a “flater” geometry. Its more of a laser and lighter.
The munetoshi is a workhorse and a bit convexity, a good one  (will probably thin it behing the edge abit)
Both are quite a bargain for honyaki for what JNS offers

im curious to see the new batch Maksim got on the “thinner” Munetoshis


----------



## Joao lourenco (Jul 6, 2020)

A couple more pics side by side
(Dont bother about the rough finish on the Kaeru, just went over 220 grit stone)
Ohhh and kaeru has a crazy banding beneath!!!that im eager to bring to life!! (check out maksim posts on instagram)


----------



## Joao lourenco (Jul 6, 2020)

The first is munetoshi is a bit of convexity
And second is kaeru rather flat from the hamon/shinogi


----------



## JimMaple98 (Oct 16, 2020)

Bumping this, anyone aware of when the Kaeru Honyaki may be back? Seems to suit me better, profile and grind wise

tried contacting Maksim through Instagram and email, to no avail


----------



## MowgFace (Oct 16, 2020)

I ended up picking up a Munetoshi Honyaki 210 a couple months back, and the thing is THIN! Closer to the Kaeru geometry above.


----------



## DAMIAN KORDIĆ (Nov 3, 2020)

playing arround with munetoshi


----------



## Joao lourenco (Nov 3, 2020)

DAMIAN KORDIĆ said:


> playing arround with munetoshi


Plain mad!!!


----------



## Ivar (Nov 7, 2020)

And then I ordered the new 270 mm honyaki...


----------



## Barry's Knives (Feb 4, 2021)

Anyone tried polishing the kaeru yet?


----------



## Bolek (Jun 15, 2021)

DAMIAN KORDIĆ said:


> playing arround with munetoshi


How do you polish such a knife ? I never polished one. How does the patina on white 2 polished ?


----------

